# LEONS PHOTOGRAPHY - Just Another Man Who Played With Photography



## byleon (Aug 19, 2007)

I once did a few lousy work exhibitions, once getting a few unmeaningful prizes, I became a so-called National Senior Cameraman, once turn into a number of examiners, once announced too many information and the works of me in this website.

Now, all of these are no account. I already here, and grope in the dark to go forward.

Welcome to my site.:thumbup:

http://byleon.com/


----------



## RebeccaFB (Aug 20, 2007)

great pictures :thumbup:

cool website.


----------



## byleon (Aug 20, 2007)

Haha~thanks a lot!

Some people are willing to swap the link with my blog?


----------



## THORHAMMER (Aug 22, 2007)

dont feel bad, we all grope in the dark once in a while... ..


----------

